
Researchers replicate just 13 of 21 social science experiments in top journals - danielalmeida
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/08/27/researchers-replicate-just-13-of-21-social-science-experiments-published-in-top-journals/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.946735cfe68d
======
yontherubicon
Mirror: [http://www.sdailynews.com/2018/08/27/researchers-
replicate-j...](http://www.sdailynews.com/2018/08/27/researchers-replicate-
just-13-of-21-social-science-experiments-from-top-journals/)

For those who can't climb the paywall.

